# Sns 209



## chevey (Oct 18, 2014)

I am noticing that a lot of peeps do not like to talk about the subject l am about to bring up! Mites!!!!! As l 4 or 5 months ago knew nothing about them.Starting too though Ha! Ha! Going to lose a grow cause of them or because of my lack of knowledge. So here is the question.When in veg, at what age do people start with 209? Then do continue until flowing? While in veg do they spray once a week as preventive? If say you do that for 6 weeks as well as burn ever thing Ha! I ment to say bleach ever thing [email protected] get rid of soil, Call in bug guy spray the place.So with all that in mind!!! I ask this question Do people feel that's enough to make it through the 8 weeks of flowing?? The pics l will put up they are at 6 week mark.Holding on till hoping the buds fatten up! Or am l delusional? ??? 

View attachment rps20141018_093356_224.jpg


View attachment 20141013_075410.jpg


View attachment rps20141018_093612_314.jpg


----------



## lyfespan (Oct 18, 2014)

Something looks a lil off with your plant there, is this a reveg? I'm thinking I see single blade leaves there.


----------



## chevey (Oct 18, 2014)

I do not know! They have been under attack since l thing week2, sprayed with Sns217 , azmax,209.lf they are in re veg how can you tell for sure? If they are change lights, keep giving 209 till no activity like the bottle says?


----------



## chevey (Oct 18, 2014)

Here is a few more pics. 

View attachment rps20141018_104636_985.jpg


View attachment rps20141018_104738_345.jpg


View attachment rps20141018_104852_414.jpg


View attachment rps20141018_105137_358.jpg


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 18, 2014)

SNS 209 is gemerally used as a szystemic and a preventative.  It is not as effective if you have an active mite infestation.  If you have used both Azamax and SNS 217 and still have mites, then the SNS 209 is not going to do it either.  


However, that is not your biggest problem.  The plant has some other problem that has nothing at all to do with mites.  Your plant is not really flowering.  It is throwing some pistils, but I really wouldn't call it flowering.  So, let's forget the mites right now as, as strange as this may sound, it is a minor secondary problem.  Plants in flowering have certain needs that must be met.  Maybe you could give some info about your space--size of your space,  size and type of lights, ventilation.  I am pretty sure that have a bad light leak that is preventing the plant from flowering properly.  Your space needs to be kept 100% dark 12 hours a day.  And that really is 100% dark with absolutely no little tiny light leaks around the doors or ventilations holes or anywhere.  So, even though you believe that your plant has been flowering for 6 weeks, it hasn't been.  The plant is revegging--it other words it has reverted from flowering and is in vegetative growth cycle again.  In fact this must have gone on since the get-go, as there is no bud formation at all.  You really are going to have to get your flowering space right and THEN start over from pretty much Day 1 of flowering.


----------



## chevey (Oct 18, 2014)

Thank You!! Have a bad timer, so my other 600 will shut down at 6 am, the other one 600 stayed on till about 8:30 am. As well have to empty the dehumidifier in morning so that takes about a minute [email protected] that should be good do you think? Thanks Again!


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Oct 18, 2014)

Timers are so cheap, if you know you have a bad one, replace it immediately. 

I always try to keep spare EVERYTHING. Starting to work on another ballast setup and fan now. But I have spare bulbs, timers etc. 

Good luck on everything man. I'm currently dealing with Thrips so looks like I'll be hitting up the 217 and getting 209 for prevent. I did a Neem / Mild Dish detergent and water treatment all over tops, under side and in the medium just a couple days ago. I hope that helps.


----------



## chevey (Oct 19, 2014)

Thanks for stopping by! In all honesty l figured them couple of extra hrs, might have  fatten them up sum! One of them thoughts that should have been just that.Thank You for stopping by! Good Luck to you as well!! Dr.Greenfang.Not sure ir this is in relation to thrips but it seems if you put like a masonry sand on top that could help! But l just thought your probably growing hydroponicly! !See what l mean about them thoughts?? Guess l should close it now, Thanks Again


----------



## chevey (Oct 19, 2014)

Double post


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 20, 2014)

No, the timer thing is not the cause of this.  I'm not sure how to say this without sounding a bit harsh, but your plant is really not in good shape--it is simply not really flowering.  You must have a light leak or something that has been going on the entire time you have been flowering.  If you are entering the room during the dark cycle for any reason, you are disrupting the dark period.  Even a minute will have adverse effects.  YOU CANNOT INTERRUPT THE DARK CYCLE!

I am not sure what you mean when you say that you thought a couple of extra hours would help fatten them up?  Do you mean more light?  If so, then no.  Equatorial sativas REQUIRE a dark period of 12 uninterrupted hours to flower.  

You are not going to like what I have to say, but you need to start over on your flowering as this plant really is showing no bud at all.  Even though you believe that this plant has been in flowering for 6 weeks--it hasn't.  Something is preventing the plant from budding and this is almost certainly light leaks.  You need to quit going into the room at all for any reason whatsoever during the dark period.  You need to make sure that your space is 100% dark all the time the lights are out.  And I do mean 100%.  Something is keeping your plant from budding up and it is most likely that the space is not 100% dark and the fact that you enter the space while the lights are out.  So, get things fixed and when you do, start counting your flowering time from day 1.  I know this sucks, but if you don't do this, you are not going to end up with anything at all to smoke on that plant.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Oct 20, 2014)

^ Listen to everything this human has to say, she is an ever flowing fountain of knowledge :aok:


----------



## lyfespan (Oct 20, 2014)

Dr. Green Fang said:


> Timers are so cheap, if you know you have a bad one, replace it immediately.
> 
> I always try to keep spare EVERYTHING. Starting to work on another ballast setup and fan now. But I have spare bulbs, timers etc.
> 
> Good luck on everything man. I'm currently dealing with Thrips so looks like I'll be hitting up the 217 and getting 209 for prevent. I did a Neem / Mild Dish detergent and water treatment all over tops, under side and in the medium just a couple days ago. I hope that helps.



Thrips is SNS 203, not 209


----------



## trillions of atoms (Oct 27, 2014)

Avid will kill them all.

I think it is a light leak as well.


----------

